# Steve here from Ajax, Ontario



## schor (Dec 28, 2015)

Just found this site and being Canadian I thought I should join. Hello everyone.


----------



## Janger (Dec 28, 2015)

Welcome Steve!


----------



## EricB (Dec 28, 2015)

Hey Steve! I think you might be our first non-Albertan. Welcome!

Sent from my B15 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexander (Dec 28, 2015)

Hey Steve I grew up in london ont. Drove through Ajax many times. its a small place but i bet its nice. I have always loved that area of ont. Welcome to the form


----------



## schor (Dec 29, 2015)

Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Matt_b_m (Dec 30, 2015)

Hi Steve! Welcome aboard. 
Any projects in the works?


----------



## schor (Dec 30, 2015)

Matt_b_m said:


> Hi Steve! Welcome aboard.
> Any projects in the works?



A couple of projects I need to get to but not sure when I will. Make some clamps for my 12" disk sander and restore my little horizontal mill.


----------



## Jwest7788 (Dec 30, 2015)

Welcome Steve!

What's your setup like?


----------



## EricB (Dec 30, 2015)

schor said:


> A couple of projects I need to get to but not sure when I will. Make some clamps for my 12" disk sander and restore my little horizontal mill.


Ooo, I'm excited to see the mill. What make is it??

Sent from my B15 using Tapatalk


----------



## schor (Dec 30, 2015)

My setup:

Atlas th54 from the 40's, I have a quick change gearbox I am still cleaning up and replacing bushings before I put it on the lathe.

A busybee b240 benchtop mill.





An atlas 42b benchtop press. Here's a vid comparing it to a newer drill press 






Which I made a slow speed pulley block for.





A beaver 3700 floor drill press. Here it is with the table raising mechanism. Still haven't finished the table for it.





The horizontal mill was originally bought int he 40's by Greavette boatworks in Gravenhurst Ontario. The guy I bought it from said his father took it home with him when greavette closed down.







I also have a tablesaw, planer, jointer, etc for woodworking.


----------



## EricB (Dec 30, 2015)

Very cool, Steve. I've actually seen your new vs. old drill-press video before. I have an old Beaver benchtop, same vintage as your floor-mount.

Sent from my B15 using Tapatalk


----------

